# Moving to Manchester - where should I live?



## punkyfish (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi 
So i'm looking for some advice from Manchester urbs

I'm moving to Manchester in a few weeks and need to find a flat. My office is fairly central - about 10 min walk from Piccadilly station. Where abouts should I move to? People have recommended Chorlton-cum-Hardy - any thoughts? 

Also how much would a 1 bedroom flat be per month? - I have looked at some estate agents online but its hard to know if they are showing inflated or correct prices.

Cheers


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2009)

Mosside. Dead cheap for some reason.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Moss Side. Dead cheap for some reason.


 

Don't do it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 25, 2009)

Put an ad on Gumtree.


----------



## oryx (Feb 25, 2009)

punkyfish said:


> People have recommended Chorlton-cum-Hardy - any thoughts?



It's very nice - good pubs, shops & green space, though I suspect it's pricey as it's rapidly gentrified in the last fifteen years or so.

(Not a Manchester urb but my brother lives there & I know it quite well).


----------



## punkyfish (Feb 26, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Mosside. Dead cheap for some reason.



I wonder why...


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 26, 2009)

Chorlton is really nice. although if you're getting the bus then didsbury is better for buses and about the same price and just as nice. (west didsbury is cheaper..even though its only 5 mins from east didsbury.)

on the other side youve got castlefield, which is pretty nice but more of a city environment, along the locks. (flats not houses).

then theres salford quays, which is easily accessible on the tram.

depends what you're looking for in terms of price and that really..


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 26, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Mosside. Dead cheap for some reason.



It's anything but. My last apartment was in Moss Side, and despite being small - it wasn't much bigger than a studio - and relatively modest, it cost over £100 a week. 

To find 'cheap' - I don't think there's such a thing in Manchester - you'd have t go the opposite direction, to the North of the city. Not that I'd want to live in Newton Heath, Moston, Harpurhey - rundown shitholes IMO.

Wouldn't wanna live in Chorlton - too petite bourgeoisie for my liking.


----------



## Frampton (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't know what your budget is. But there are scores of yuppie flats in central Manchester going begging. It's possible to hammer down a real bargain. Other wise there is Wythenshawe. Does anyone ever go there?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 27, 2009)

Frampton;8812232]Don't know what your budget is. But there are scores of yuppie flats in central Manchester going begging. It's possible to hammer down a real bargain. [/quote]Loads of the flats in central Manchester were bought on a variation of the buy-to-let schemes.  Buy-to-leave-empty and appreciate then sell on in pristine condition in a couple of years time when their value won't have been adversely affected by damage or wear and tear by tenants.  I'm guessing some of those might be looking for tenants now said:


> Other wise there is Wythenshawe. Does anyone ever go there?


I think there are some new build type estates where people who work at the airport or maybe at the hospital live.  No one else in their right mind would live there.  I wouldn't.


----------



## punkyfish (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys

I will have a look at didsbury as well  - I will be taking the bus or cycling most of the time.

As I'm moving from London everything looks quite cheap! - I think I might be able to afford a 1 bedroom flat - I'm looking at the £350-£450 bracket.

re living in a yuppie city centre flat - I think it would be too souless for me

Cheers


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

Chester.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 28, 2009)

punkyfish said:


> Thanks for the tips guys
> 
> I will have a look at didsbury as well  - I will be taking the bus or cycling most of the time.
> 
> ...



You're gonna be hard pushed to get somewhere for £350, though £450 _may_ cover it. Check out Gumtree as well as some letting agents - I've used Curtis & Bains, Jordans & Vitalspace in the past.


----------



## brix (Feb 28, 2009)

When I lived there I lived just over the river into Salford.  It was very cheap then (don't know about now) but central enough that I could walk into work in the city centre.  I saved a fortune on travel and got some exercise into the bargain.  There wasn't much over the river, to be fair, in terms of pubs or cafes, but that didn't matter too much because the city centre was a 20 minute walk away.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 28, 2009)

Salford is an absolute shithole - the dregs of Manchester - and is about 20 years behind Manchester in terms of development, social attitudes etc. For the sake of maybe an extra £50 a calender month, I know where I'd rather live.


----------



## brix (Feb 28, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Salford is an absolute shithole - the dregs of Manchester - and is about 20 years behind Manchester in terms of development, social attitudes etc. For the sake of maybe an extra £50 a calender month, I know where I'd rather live.



All of that may be true.  But you can live, like I did, literally just over the other side of the Irwell and be able to walk to Deansgate in 10 mins.  The rent difference between there and a city centre apartment would be massive - far more than £50 a month, which makes it worth considering.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 28, 2009)

brix said:


> All of that may be true.  But you can live, like I did, literally just over the other side of the Irwell and be able to walk to Deansgate in 10 mins.  The rent difference between there and a city centre apartment would be massive - far more than £50 a month, which makes it worth considering.



But you could live in say Hulme (where I coincidentally currently live!) and be a 10 minute walk into town, and pay similar rent to what you'd pay near the Irwell.

If I could live anywhere in Manchester in my current situation (ie. current income, no dependents etc) then it would be Hulme; Chorlton is nice but it's a 86 bus/taxi into town rather than a short walk, Rusholme is a short walk to town but bit rundown, Victoria Park is pleasant enough but I wouldn't wanna live there, Fallowfield is too studenty, and further beyond the Oxford Rd route is too far out for me.

I've lived all over South Manchester over the last ten years, and have never stayed in one area more than once. Until I moved to Hulme, where I've lived for the past four years or so, in three different properties.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to live in Whalley range, between Chorlton and Moss side in location and price at the time, good for cycling into town though I imagine its gone a bit more upmarket these days..or not

Didsbury is a bit of a shlep cycling imo and can be a bit hectic with all the buses


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 28, 2009)

Withington's nice - in between Fallowfield and Didsbury. It's a bit nearer to town than Dids and probably a bit cheaper


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to live in Longsight and I really liked it, though I know other people have bad experiences there and might even class it as 'rough'.

Levenshulme always seemed nice though, quite leafy and green, nice and big old houses, still on Stockport Road so lots of buses and a station too!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hulme all the way for what you want. Close enough to town without actually being there, easy enough to walk, cycle or bus it. 

Is there much private rented though?

A bit more info on what the OP wants from local services etc would be useful. In general though.

I'd also suggest looking for a flat in Appleby Lodge in Fallowfield. It's an original art deco place, very cool with some nice tenants and more than a handful of eccentrics. Halfway between the centre of Owens Park (very studenty with all the amenities) and Rusholme (more curry and takeaway than you can eat in a lifetime), right opposite Platt Fields, on the main bus route into town.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 1, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Hulme all the way for what you want. Close enough to town without actually being there, easy enough to walk, cycle or bus it.
> 
> Is there much private rented though?
> 
> ...




Appleby Lodge is fab and Thorne House next door's lovely too - very 70's. They're both really handy for town but surprisingly quiet and with a nice community feel


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Aye, I seem to keep coming back to Appleby, got eyes on a place there when my kids grow up. 

A mate was the caretaker 15 years ago, that was my introduction to the place then another a mate lived in there about 10 years ago in a flat that had all the period furniture like a time warp. Is suspect there are few like that.

A mate lives there at the mo, pays £500 all in I think, although that could be through someone he knows.


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2009)

You've made me want to live in Appleby Lodge now and I'm not even thinking about moving to Manchester.


----------



## silver (Mar 1, 2009)

I lived in Chorlton of about 6 years, it is a nice area, plenty of bars and restaurants and not too far from town - I paid £400 a month for a 1 bed flat through South Manchester Flat Agency which is on Barlowmoor Road - tho they are generally useless if anything goes wrong!


----------



## punkyfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Appleby Lodge sounds lovely - but there doesnt seem to be much to rent there.

I think Chorlton or Didsbury fit the bill. I'd like to live in an area that has a bit of a self contained feel but still fairly easy to get into the centre.


----------



## silver (Mar 2, 2009)

punkyfish said:


> I think Chorlton or Didsbury fit the bill. I'd like to live in an area that has a bit of a self contained feel but still fairly easy to get into the centre.



Yep, Chorlton or Didsbury both definitely fit that bill  good luck with the move!


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 4, 2009)

punkyfish said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. Appleby Lodge sounds lovely - but there doesnt seem to be much to rent there.
> 
> I think Chorlton or Didsbury fit the bill. I'd like to live in an area that has a bit of a self contained feel but still fairly easy to get into the centre.



I work in Didsbury, it doesn't really feel like you're in Manchester tbh. Feels more like a medium sized town. Plenty of shops including a massive supermarket and a few bars n cafes but you can get in to the centre on the bus easily and cheaply (weekly ticket £6- now you know you're in the North!). But pricey though for rent and I wouldn't cycle from here into the city personally. 

Not strictly Manchester but the Heatons are simliar to Didsbury and have buses and trains. 

Moss side is a mixed bag I think. I know a few people who live there and some of the quieter roads are all right, plus it's cheap. But it's a bit far to walk to the centre, if you're after cheap rent I'd take Hulme over Moss side.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 5, 2009)

don't dismiss Withington cos of the students, its OK and handy for town, near parks, reasonable shops etc


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 6, 2009)

Personally, i'd try Rusholme, Longsight esp round Slade Lane, Fallowfield, Hulme, parts of Moss side are fine. Unlike Jambooboo i'd live in the North of the city but the South is definitely better. Withington is nice but pretty pricey.


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Mar 12, 2009)

Parts of Piccadilly station are quite comfy and you can nibble the thrown out KFC bones.. Its the cheap option and you would be only 10 minuets from work.. 
Of course the downside is its 20p to use the toilet, unless you want to sneak through, which isn't ideal


----------



## handy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

You can use the toilet in the bars upstairs,when they're open.


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 13, 2009)

DUMBO.66 said:


> Parts of Piccadilly station are quite comfy and you can nibble the thrown out KFC bones.. Its the cheap option and you would be only 10 minuets from work..
> Of course the downside is its 20p to use the toilet, unless you want to sneak through, which isn't ideal



You could sleep in the car they always seem to be trying to sell/give away; better option given that the toilets are now an extortionate 30p which often tempts me to jump on stationary trains and use their complimentary facilities ("do not use" means do not flush I don't care).


----------



## handy1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hulme


----------



## Shevek (Mar 30, 2009)

I live in Salford not far from Castlefield and Granada TV. Its a bit of a soulless area. We live in a 1950's council flat development (since renovated and privatized) next to a big dual carriageway and over the road from a shitty retail park. Its about 20 minutes walk to Deansgate but my partner who runs his own TV and radio production company in Central Manchester gets taxis there and back (fiver each way) because he cant be arsed walking down a dual carriageway, passed a gyratory with his laptop and loads of papers. 

If money were no object and I was to settle permanently in Manchester I would live on the Northside of the city in Kersal/Higher Broughton in a faded Victorian Mansion. Its got all the period charm of Chorlton without the yuppieness of that suburb. The Height in Salford is fairly nice too. Alternatively to that Id live in Hebden Bridge or Todmorden in the Pennine Hills and commute in every day on the train (would be ideal if you had the sort of job where you only had to be in the city 2/3 days a week)


----------



## Quartz (Mar 31, 2009)

I've not lived in Manchester for some years, but when I did, it was in the Didsbury / Withington / Wythenshaw areas. Last time round - a decade ago, now - was in digs just off the Wilmslow Road, in walking distance of the Bridge Club on Palatine Road and of my workplace (ABB Motors) further down Wilmslow Road. I loved staying in Manchester. Moss Side and Hulme were places best avoided.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 31, 2009)

Weatherfield


----------



## Balbi (Apr 3, 2009)

Shevek said:


> I live in Salford not far from Castlefield and Granada TV. Its a bit of a soulless area. We live in a 1950's council flat development (since renovated and privatized) next to a big dual carriageway and over the road from a shitty retail park. Its about 20 minutes walk to Deansgate but my partner who runs his own TV and radio production company in Central Manchester gets taxis there and back (fiver each way) because he cant be arsed walking down a dual carriageway, passed a gyratory with his laptop and loads of papers.
> 
> If money were no object and I was to settle permanently in Manchester I would live on the Northside of the city in Kersal/Higher Broughton in a faded Victorian Mansion. Its got all the period charm of Chorlton without the yuppieness of that suburb. The Height in Salford is fairly nice too. Alternatively to that Id live in Hebden Bridge or Todmorden in the Pennine Hills and commute in every day on the train (would be ideal if you had the sort of job where you only had to be in the city 2/3 days a week)



Oh my god, you live off regents road? Not regents park?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Quartz said:


> I've not lived in Manchester for some years, but when I did, it was in the Didsbury / Withington / Wythenshaw areas. Last time round - a decade ago, now - was in digs just off the Wilmslow Road, in walking distance of the Bridge Club on Palatine Road and of my workplace (ABB Motors) further down Wilmslow Road. I loved staying in Manchester. Moss Side and Hulme were places best avoided.


I love living in Hulme now.  

Must admit, it wasn't my first choice, but I came back from China with nowhere to live, and previously had lived in Hale and Bowden, very nice suburbs in Cheshire, darling.  And years before that, Chorlton, Fallowfield and Withington.  And before that, the other side of Manchester, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Kersal, Boothstown, Little Hulton, Swinton, Winton.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 4, 2009)

Salford. Only because one of my best friends on earth lives there.

Which helps you none


----------



## punkyfish (Apr 20, 2009)

So I moved to Chorlton last week and am settling in nicely. However I dont really know anyone up here so if anyone fancies a drink...


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 29, 2009)

Well hope the move's gone all right. 
Aye, maybe should have an urban meet in manc sometime. 

PHEW!! Chorlton is a LONG WAY from Didsbury if you're walking. Went to the theatre in Didsbury a few weeks back after work and we decided to get a bit of exercise before the show. We couldn't make it, only got to the cemetry. I didn't realise it was so far.


----------

